# Puppy's First Day Home



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

How did your dog do the first night at it's new house? What should I expect? I am picking up my puppy on June 4th and want to make the transition as easy as possible for him (and for us!). Did your dog cry all night? Did it refuse to eat or drink? Any tips on what I can do to lessen the chance of having a traumatized lil puppy for the first few days? 

Thanks!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Ozzy was fine he didnt cry or anything ................ but I did have him in the bed with me for the first few nights and then he slept in a basket by the bed and then after a week or so he went downstairs in the lounge and he was fine, he didnt eat much the first couple of days so dont worry an animal does not have the intelligence to starve itself , if it is starving it will eat but been in a new environment might make it a little wary, just remember to stick to whta the breeder fed it and when it was fed and you should be all right oh and get a big soft toy about the size of its mom to cuddle up to :wave:


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Puck was great. I expected him to be a little nervous, but he wasn't at all.

Well, he was nervous in the car on the ride home and he got thirsty and hungry, so we stopped at Wal-Mart to pick him up some food and I mixed with with some water, so he could lap it up easier.

When we got home, I had him in my lap while I was opening up his new toys and stuff. He wandered over to a discarded bit of cardboard laying next to us on the couch, peed on it, then ran back to me and started licking my face.

It's been JUST EXACTLY like that ever since. Complete with peeing on anything and excessive face-licking. :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

on the flip side....Kemo hid and ate alot as he was underfed....he probably thought he hit pay dirt!! It took him three days to come round....and it's been a slow process since. But you are getting a young puppy, Kemo was an older puppy. Best of luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrattFamily (May 10, 2004)

it seems like alot of you let your pups sleep with you in bed... our bed is really high up.. i haven't let andrew in it.. i have noticed he either pees in his sleep or he is to lazy or disoriented to go to this litter box.... ???
just wondering if anyone experienced this as well.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Well I highly recommend crate training......it teaches them to "hold" it as they do not (usually) want to mess where they sleep. I don't let Kemo sleep in the bed I have heard many horror stories about the dog turning on the owner....part of that Alpha thing...of course there are plenty who never have trouble....Kemo I think would give me trouble plus I get to sleep knowing he is safe and I won't squish him....
Kemo has a bed in the kitchen too and he has soiled that in different circumstances which confuses me but.....never ever in the crate and he hangs out there when he wants to get away from it all. It's his "bedroom". 
The way Kemo is shedding now anyway I would never want all that in my bed!*


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I had Ozzy in bed with me the first few nights he was home and I was too nervous I never slept properly so he soon went downstairs in his basket :wink: as mommy needs her beauty sleep


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I was scared to let Puck sleep with me when I first got him, but just as scared to put him in a kennel. He was so tiny, I was afraid I'd crush him, or that he'd freeze in the night.

I had really planned on putting him in a crate downstairs, or outside of our door. I was going to make the whole bedroom off-limits, to keep one room dander-free. But he ended up sleeping with us because he was so cuddly and needy.

He is definately still submissive to us, though. I reinforce that people are dominant in many other ways. I used to love wolves and read everything about them that I could get my hands on. So I don't even really have to think about it, all that reading came in handy.

I think Puck knows it's a priviledge, our bed is not very high, but he couldn't jump up on it by himself until he was 6 months old, he had to be picked up and put down. (He's never jumped off of anything high, either, he sits and implores you to put him down).

He's peed on the bed a few times, but he's never done it habitually. There were occasionally accidents. Recently he peed on it twice in one night--I think out of nervousness because we had people over. 

It still might become a problem in the future. My allergies might rebel, or Puck might. In which case he will be firmly put in the crate. I know people say that once you start letting them in the bed, you can't stop, but my family's Jack Russel slept in our beds for the first year and a half until my parents put a stop to it, and he ended up loving his crate. Puck might take it harder, but if I absolutely had to, I'm sure we could manage.

I've never heard of Chis turning on their owners before. Being little tyrants, yes... I'm glad my parents put a stop to our Jack Russell, because I've heard of MANY of them turning on their owners. Ours did, in fact, whenever you tried to stop him from doing something he darn well wanted to do. For example, he would go out on the porch and bark incessantly. If you went outside and tried to pick him up and take him inside, he would attack. Oddly, I found that if I ignored it and continued what I was doing, he would back down. He gave me a nasty scratch once and put a few punctures in my mom's arm. I think my dad's behavior made him neurotic, though. He saw my dad as the big alpha, and my dad was an alcoholic, alternately yelling and being a jerk and being very affectionate and complimentary.

Well, I sorta got off track...


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

i started off letting elmo sleep in my bed which has always been fine, except when my boyfriend comes to stay and it becomes a problem :lol: 
but now im getting a new puppy and have decided i dont want 2 dogs sharing my bed so i tried putting elmo in his basket on the floor next tom my bed but he would just jump onto the bed or cry al night until i gave in. It was a nightmare. Recently ive started putting his lead on and attaching it to the radiator in my room (obviously not turned on) so he is still in the room and can see me. Anyway, he doesn't mind this at all and it's teaching him to hold his bladder until the morning. I am now leaving him without the lead and he still sleeps in his basket so so far it seems to have worked!!!


----------



## funkydancer3 (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi :wave: I highly recommend crate training too, I put Diesel in a crate right next to my bed, he could see me and i was close enough to put my fingers through the bars if needed, but i didnt need to at all, he was absolutely fine, he didnt cry once and he has slept in his crate ever since (well until i was away and my partner kept him in the bed with him :roll: ) The other benefit to the crate is when we are away he see's his crate as a comfort thing, he feels at home sleeping in it, we have slept away from home twice now and both times he was able to sleep in it fine  

He was very very nervous when he first came home, he didnt like ANYTHING, he wouldnt eat because he was so scared of his food and water bowls, he also wouldnt let me go into the kitchen without whimpering  but now he is fine and it didnt take him long to gain his confidence  

Good Luck, I cant wait till you get your new baby home :lol: not long now, i bet you are going insane with all the waiting :?:


----------



## islandbabies (May 19, 2004)

I've heard crate training is a terrific method, although I didn't use it I did something similar.
The first night we brought Alana home she slept in a laundry basket at the foot of the bed and cried a little. So we put a radio on, wrapped it in a towel and put it next to her. You can also use a watch to sort of mimic the mother and her heart beat. I put her on the bed for a bit and she went #1 and #2. :shock: So now she sleeps in her own bed with her brother.
When we brought Abarenbo (Boobs is his nick name) he was so good, the only time he cried was when he couldn't see Alana. I think he's more attached to her than us humans. LOL. We used the same potty traning method as we did for Alana but he caught on 10 times faster!


----------

